#ubuntu-co 2011-05-23
<Lamusj> Buenos Dias, de casualidad alguien sabe como habilitar o activar el indicator-messages ?? se me fue del panel y no eh logrado volverlo a poner!
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
<Lamusj> Buenas!
<Lamusj> SergioMeneses, ud sabe como habilitar el el indicator-messager ?? se ne desactivo y ahora paila :/
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, q cliente usa?
<Lamusj> xfce
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, eso es entorno grafico
<SergioMeneses> q cliente de mensajeria
<SergioMeneses> yo uso empathy
<Lamusj> ahhha perdon! emesene!
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, emesene tiene un plugin q hace eso
<SergioMeneses> habiliteselo
<Lamusj> SergioMeneses, el que se me deshabilito fue el icono que aperece en el panel que es una carta! donde se puede revisar el evolution etc etc
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, aaaaaa
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, ud tiene unity?
<Lamusj> no
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, si usa gnome lo puede volver a la configuracion inicial... es lo unico q se me ocurre! casi no molesto con eso xD
<Lamusj> SergioMeneses, Ok!
<Lamusj> SergioMeneses, nada! en el escritorio de gnome si sale, pero en este noo :/
<SergioMeneses> Lamusj, en cual escritorio?
<vientosolar> alguno sabe si actualizo a 11.04 pierdo el servidor local que tengo instalado?
<Andphe> vientosolar_, servidor de que ?
<Andphe> no creo que lo pierda
<vientosolar_> el servidor local
<vientosolar_> donde instale joomla
<Andphe> no, no se pierde vientosolar_ 
<Andphe> vientosolar_, hableme por el nombre que si no no me doy cuenta que me habla porque no estoy pendiente del chat
<vientosolar> buenas
#ubuntu-co 2011-05-24
<vientosolar> Andphe Una pregunta
<vientosolar> una ?
<vientosolar> me ha salido lo siguiente mientras actualizaba a 11.04, me dijo que por eso se abortó la instalacion de los paquetes
<vientosolar> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/612085/
<vientosolar> guenas?
<vientosolar> alguna persona que me pueda colaborar?
<vientosolar> hollman una pregunta
<kdrsx> vientosolar: porque no vuelves a probar o cambias de repo
<kdrsx> bueno, es lo que yo haria
<vientosolar> xdrsx como cambio las repo?
<kuadrosx> vientosolar: editando el archivo /etc/apt/sources.list
<vientosolar> kuadrosx y que repos pongo? O de donde saco otras repo?
<kuadrosx> yo en lugar de co pongo de
<kuadrosx> :P
<vientosolar> ;)
<vientosolar> hay alguna forma de hacerlo automatico?
<kuadrosx> :P si me la supiera te la diria
<vientosolar> ok
<vientosolar> jajaj
<vientosolar> ;)
<vientosolar> si, hay una herramienta q dice reemplazar
<vientosolar> ya.. voy a intentarlo otra vez
<CesarGomez> andresmujica, hola
<tkw-one> oigan .... los podcasteros hacen sus podcast en estudios de grabacion de audio y de alli su nombre tan rebuscado.. o este nombre podcast aplica para cualquieer audio en internet tal como un caraoke de alguna cancion??
<Andphe> tkw-one, el podcast es como un blog pero en audio
<Andphe> no es la calidad del audio sino el formato de la informacion
<tkw-one> entonces cualquier audio almacenado en la red es un podcast
<Andphe> no, si no tiene gente hablando de un tema x yo no le diria podcast
<Andphe> :)
<Andphe> osea una cancion sola no es un podcast
<vientosolar> tiene que tener RSS para ser un podcast
<Andphe> esa es una buena manera de distribuirlo si
<Andphe> :)
<tkw-one> perdon rss no entiendo muy bien... se un pie de pagina o algo asi?
<Andphe> hmm, no es como un mecanismo para que la gente pueda mantener actualizada sobre el podcast sin tener que estar entrando
<Andphe> hay programas que leen el rss automaticamente y descargan los audios
<vientosolar> http://www.podcast-es.org/index.php/ComoHacerPodcast
<tkw-one> ya, o sea es un correo electronico y a su vez un mensaje para los que tengan un cliente rss
<vientosolar> es como un blog de audio pero con suscripciones como las de RSS
<Andphe> es exactamente eso, un blog, solo que no escriben los post sino que los graban
<tkw-one> yo por lo menos recibo correo de algunos canales de ivoxx cuando se ha subido un nuevo audio.. sera eso lo rss o estoy perdido
<vientosolar> generalmente es sobre el interes del autor o de la "revista" (por ponerla algun nombre)
<vientosolar> si, es algo asi. Son actualizaciones del blog. 
<tkw-one> hacer podcast es negocio o es solo ocio.
<tkw-one> como se le puede sacar beneficio economico a realizar podcast?
<vientosolar> ahi si no se
<Andphe> directo a parte de incluir publicidad no le veo como
<vientosolar> a lo mejor puedes encontrar info en la web al respecto
<tkw-one> ok, gracias por la informacion
<vientosolar> un gusto
<vientosolar> Hola a tods
<vientosolar> acabo de actualizar a 11.04
<vientosolar> ñ
<vientosolar> guenas
<Andphe> hola
<vientosolar> casi no puedo iniciar el Xchat en 11.04
<vientosolar_> volvi
<vientosolar_> casi no puedo activar el Xchat GNOME en 11.04
<vientosolar> alguien aqui?
<vientosolar> probando
<toplop> buenas noches
<Andphe> noches
<toplop> hola Andphe
<hruizca> Hola a todos
<Andphe> hola hruizca 
<hruizca> Bola
#ubuntu-co 2011-05-25
<bambanx7> buenas
<vientosolar> buenas
<bambanx7> buenas
<bambanx7> vientosolar me ayudas con una cosita?
<vientosolar> si se, claro. Con gusto
<bambanx7> mira actualize ubuntu 10.10 
<bambanx7> y ahora cuando entro
<bambanx7> queda en la parte donde sale mi nombre de sesion pero no funciona el mouse ni el teclado
<bambanx7> :S
<bambanx7> tengo informacion muy importante en el pc no puedo formatearlo no se que hacer
<vientosolar> intentaste iniciar desde el CD?
<bambanx7> no
<bambanx7> y luego que ?
<kuadrosx> vientosolar: a ti como te termino de ir con la actualizacion?
<vientosolar> bien, ya tengo el 11.04
<vientosolar> pero no me gusto el unity
<kuadrosx> :D
<SergioMeneses> vientosolar: :S en la 11.10 amaras unity xD
<vientosolar> sera?
<SergioMeneses> seguro
<s3rg10k0f> hey SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f: como vamos hermano!
<s3rg10k0f> bien parce como conecto un modem de comcel a debian
<s3rg10k0f> o bueno a ubuntu y yo miro como se hace en debian
<s3rg10k0f> nunca lo he hecho 
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f: paila... tampoco he hecho eso! nunca he tenido un modem comcel
<s3rg10k0f> ami me dio uno la empresa esta noche y ahora me encarte :-P
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f: :S q chafa
<s3rg10k0f> pues a mi no me llama la atencion esos robos
<s3rg10k0f> digo modems
<s3rg10k0f> la gente paga la plata que pagaria por conexiones rapidas
<s3rg10k0f> por conexiones 4g :-S
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f: a mi tampoco...
<SergioMeneses> y eso a q va a medallo?
<s3rg10k0f> que esta fallando samba
<s3rg10k0f> me toca cuadrar unos permisos en los archivos y la verdad siento que es ganas de joder de los usuarios
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f: y esta administrando algo en medellin?
<s3rg10k0f> desde que les bloquie todo me la han montado y moto ir a mirar
<s3rg10k0f> a ver que
<s3rg10k0f> es la joda
<s3rg10k0f> xD
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f: jaja... mi amigo eso es ganas de joder! 
<SergioMeneses> asi me paso en la empresa
<s3rg10k0f> si
<SergioMeneses> pero paila jaja se quedaron asi
<s3rg10k0f> SergioMeneses, es qeu yo soy el unico de sistemas de una multinacional aca en colombia y cada vez que jode algo me tienen pasajes para el otro dia a las 5 am
<s3rg10k0f> :-S
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f: lol...
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f: contrateme como apoyo :D
<s3rg10k0f> jaja es norma de la empresa 1 por pais
<s3rg10k0f> :-S
<s3rg10k0f> donde hay artos
<s3rg10k0f> es en brasil
<s3rg10k0f> alla es la central de sistemas
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f: aaa veo
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f: oks
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<cgope> :)
<SergioMeneses> cgope: como vamos?
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f: mire
<cgope> SergioMeneses, todo bien con sueño y ud :P?
<SergioMeneses> cgope: con sueño igual! pero en la lucha hermano!
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f: pille le presento al cgope ...es mi padawan! jaja 
<cgope> estoy obsesionado con ese problemilla que tengo de la hora :-|
<cgope> s3rg10k0f, Hola :D mucho gusto :P
<s3rg10k0f> cgope,  pero valla maestro que tienes :-P 
<SergioMeneses> cgope: cual problema?
<cgope> el de el formato de las 12 horas 
<cgope> es muy raro 
<s3rg10k0f> SergioMeneses, mi padawan seria ariasfonseca xD
<SergioMeneses> cgope: je! eso en unity todavia no se peude arreglar q yo sepa
<SergioMeneses> porq no deja manipular la interfaz a gusto
<cgope> s3rg10k0f, see :P lo malo esque se la pasa muy ocupado :(
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f: jajaja pero el se fue al lado oscuro de la fuerza no?
<cgope> xD!
<SergioMeneses> cgope: jajaja tu master te  quiere... por eso dentro de poco te va a soltar un poco de trabajo! jaja
<cgope> SergioMeneses , jajajaj estoy preparado (H)! la fuerza me acompaña :D
<cgope> xD!
<s3rg10k0f> pero chevere, ahorita mi meta es sacar a mi hermano de ese mundo de WOW que se mete :-S
<cgope> s3rg10k0f, a que te refieres con mundo de WOW ?
<cgope> uy me perdi la conferencia de hoy :(
<s3rg10k0f> http://us.battle.net/wow/es/
<cgope> ahhh jajajaaj esque yo no juego :$ no sabia que era un juego 
<cgope> xD!
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f: yo juego wow... cuando puedo!
<s3rg10k0f> cgope, yo jugaba hace mucho hasta que linux me dio ingresos
<s3rg10k0f> y me di cuenta que eso es una perdedera de tiempo
<s3rg10k0f> SergioMeneses, mario bross 3 is rocks!!!
<cgope> s3rg10k0f, genial ojala algún dia me de a mi también :D
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f: cgope todos trabajamos con software libre!
<s3rg10k0f> no ves a SergioMeneses que es millonario
<SergioMeneses> o open source
<cgope> espero que el master que tengo me instruya con lo suficiente (A)
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f: jaja ojala! espero algun dia vivir yo solo muy bien :D
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f: daria lo q fuera por ir a medallo ya mismo... no me aguanto el calor de esta ciudad :S
<s3rg10k0f> ajaja
<s3rg10k0f> aca en soacha 
<s3rg10k0f> esta haciendo frio
<s3rg10k0f> :-O Juankof 
<s3rg10k0f> otro kos
<s3rg10k0f> kof
<s3rg10k0f> :-)
<cgope> vea si ve el master apenas dije que esperaba que me instryera se perdio :(
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f: jaja hasta primos seran
<cgope> xD!
<SergioMeneses> cgope: jaja trabajo mi padawan! mientras interactuo por irc :D
<cgope> \0/ mas shorcuts :D
 * s3rg10k0f o.O
<cgope> les recomiendo una pagina de un viejo amigo :P http://freakcms.com/
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f: como detesto postgres
<SergioMeneses> :S
<hiko_hitokiri> SergioMeneses, ya somos dos
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri: como vas?
<cgope> SergioMeneses, y eso que no te has aguantado al man de postgres aqui 
<hiko_hitokiri> SergioMeneses, pues bien digo yo jajaja
<SergioMeneses> cgope: yo lo conozco
<SergioMeneses> el man es bien
<SergioMeneses> xD
<cgope> bien insteso 
<cgope> :-|
<hiko_hitokiri> y vos SergioMeneses  que contas ademas de numeros
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri: jaja... hay hermano en la lucha de siempre! aunque por hay me salio un proyecto nuevo! q me tiene super contento... si se logra concretar brindo la cerveza!
<hiko_hitokiri> SergioMeneses, prefiero un jugo
<cgope> esa es la actitud 
<cgope> 0 alcohol  \0/
<hiko_hitokiri> cgope, asi mismo es
<cgope> hiko_hitokiri, si, apoyo ese pensamiento
<cgope> SergioMeneses, s3rg10k0f, hiko_hitokiri: se cuidan que descansen 
<SergioMeneses> bedtime! so see you later
<x1nux> saludos .. 
<x1nux> tengo una inquietud
<x1nux> sobre ubuntu
<x1nux> donde puedo encontrar repositorios actuales de la version 9.04
<x1nux> o mejor dicho, como hago para encontrar los paquetes de dichos repositorios ?? 
<kuadrosx> packages.ubuntu.com ?
<x1nux> revizando 
<x1nux> pero esos se pueden colocar en el source.list ?
<x1nux> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<x1nux> al parecer no esta en la lista !!  el 9.04
<kuadrosx> no tengo idea
<x1nux> auch !
<Andphe> no deben estar por ahi
<Andphe> porque no es LTS y ya no tiene soporte
<x1nux> osea que pailas ?
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, ping
<Andphe> aja
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, nada el openerp me da el mismo problema de la vez pasada
<SergioMeneses> y lo corro desde consola yt no bota nada :S
<Andphe> jeje
<Andphe> pero que estas correiendo desde la consola, el cliente ?
<Andphe> o el servidor ?
<SergioMeneses> el cliente
<SergioMeneses> en la interfaz gtk
<SergioMeneses> instale ambos desde los .deb de la pag oficial
<Andphe> y no tiene logs ?
<Andphe> SergioMeneses, la verdad que esos paquetes de openerp a mi nunca me funcionaron bien
<Andphe> siempre tuve o que reempquetarlos
<Andphe> o instalar los sources
<SergioMeneses> me dice lo siguiente
<SergioMeneses> ¡Error de autenticación!
<SergioMeneses> ¡Nombre de usuario o contraseña errónea!
<Andphe> pues si pero eso no dice nada
<Andphe> dese una vuelta por launchpad y mire a ver si tiene bugs pendientes
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, nada en Lp no vi el error q me sirviera
<Andphe> SergioMeneses, mire en el script de start del sevidor el comando para arrancarlo y lo corre ud desde la consola
<Andphe> para que le salga en la consola los errores
#ubuntu-co 2011-05-26
<SergioMeneses> Andphe: andresmujica s3rg10k0f porq ubuntu? http://ubuntu-ast.org/?q=es/node/42
<antonio_> hola
<antonio_> quien me ayuda con una inquietud que tengo
<antonio_> quiero instalar  ubuntu 11 en un disco indepemdiente  hago todo  en intalacion manual todo bien, el punto es en que disco debe ir el boot en el disco donde esta windows  o en el otro disco donde va a quedar ubuntu  
<antonio_> :(
<Andphe> hollman, ole
<hollman> Andphe, tons
<Andphe> bien ?
<Andphe> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Eventos
<Andphe> añadi el evento, pongo su nombre ?
<hollman> Andphe, bien
<hollman> eso
<hollman> si de una
<Andphe> o ud viene de mesh ?
<Andphe> ok
<Andphe> ya lo pongo pues
<hollman> ahi meto mono algo de ubuntu
<hollman> que ubuntu es lo mejor
<hollman> y hago la presentación en ubuntu :P
<Andphe> jeje
<hollman> y llevo cds de ubuntu
<Andphe> je
<Andphe> Conferencista: Ingeniero, Hollman Eduardo Enciso Rocha – Líder del grupo Oficial de Ubuntu en Colombia (Ubuntuco)
<hollman> si
<hollman> yo le dije al llave que lo cambiara
<hollman> al parecer no lo ha hecho
<Andphe> a mi me pusieron ing
<Andphe> tb le dije que lo cambiara
<Andphe> pero tampoco lo hizo
<hollman> ahi si ni modo 
<hollman> toco meter la espantosa.. que somos ingenieros y los lideres de software libre colombia
<Andphe> je
<Andphe> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Eventos
<Andphe> mi lider ya lo meti
<hollman> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Eventos ----> esa tabla queda mejor al contrario
<hollman> de mas nuevo a mas viejo
<hollman> Andphe, lleva camara ?
<hollman> pa documentar y enviarlas a u-co
<Andphe> si, pero no puedo ir por la mañana
<Andphe> :\
<hollman> Andphe, a que hora es mi conf ?
<Andphe> 10 am
<hollman> y ud ?
<Andphe> 2 pm
<Andphe> mismo lugar
<hollman> y no va a ir a la mia ?
<Andphe> no tengo permiso pa salir del trabajo :\
<hollman> huiiii se da garra
<hollman> entonces yo no voy ha la sulla 
<hollman> #hedicho
<Andphe> jajaja
<Andphe> va tocar fingir bajon de energia pues
<Andphe> "se fue la energia y no pude trabajar"
<hollman> eso!!
<antonio_> hola
<Andphe> hol....
#ubuntu-co 2011-05-27
<cgope> SergioMeneses: o/
<SergioMeneses> cgope: como vamos?
<cgope> SergioMeneses: bien hoy a meeting ?
<SergioMeneses> cgope: se supone! 
<SergioMeneses> je
<cgope> y tu que tal ?
<cgope> bueno ojala valga la pena la capada de clase xD!
<SergioMeneses> aunq ando rendido... y tengo un poco de cosas por programar :S
<SergioMeneses> cgope: xD
<SergioMeneses> un Andphe \o
<antonio_> hola
<cgope> hola :D
<antonio_> hola puedes ayudarme con una inquietu
<cgope> postea la pregunta si yo se o alguien sabe seguro te ayudaran ;-)
<antonio_> ok
<antonio_> quiero instalar ubuntu en un disco independiente al de wind.. 
<antonio_> hago todo bien  en la intalacion manual pero donde debe ir el boot  en el primer disco o el el dico donde va a quedar ubuntu
<Lamusj> antonio_, debe ir en el disco que vas a bootear desde la bios! 
<Lamusj> si es independiente, deberias ponerlo en donde instalaste Ubntu! 
<hruizca> Hola a todos
<Andphe> hola
<hruizca> Que cuentas? De donde eres?
<Andphe> del valle
<luisjaime> Buenos dias, quisiera saber cómo hago para quemar un película que está en el contenedor matroska en un dvd para que la lea un dvd 
<luisjaime> ¿Hay alguien?
<Andphe> si hay luisjaime solo que tal vez no sabemos la respuesta :S
<vientosolar_> jajaaj
<vientosolar_> oye Andphe, resolviste tu lio con la membresia?
<Andphe> si ingforigua lo arreglo de una
<Andphe> :)
<aaa> Hola
<aaa> amigo
<Andphe> hola
<vientosolar> buenas.. alguien por aca?
#ubuntu-co 2011-05-28
<SergioMeneses> Andphe: por aqui
<Andphe> aja
<SergioMeneses> Andphe: vamos a traer cosas de ubuntu, de la canonical store se pega al parche?
<Andphe> ahmm
<Andphe> y cuando ?
<SergioMeneses> Andphe: por hay dentro de 15 dias! para q este eso aqui antes del campus
<Andphe> ok
<Andphe> yo miro pues, gracias
<Andphe> si voy a pedir algo le aviso
<SergioMeneses> Andphe: eso!
<SergioMeneses> yo voy por el buzo, una polo y el mouse
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<Andphe> :)
<alexbh> buanos dias.... pregunta.. tengo un computador un poco viejo y no se si instalarle ubuntu 8 o 10.. que me recomiendan?
<SergioMeneses> alexbh: prueba con un Lubuntu en vez de Ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> son el mismo sistema pero con entornos diferente
<alexbh> bueno.. el ya tenia 8.04... y funcionaba bien... lo que no se es si se cuelgue con 10.04
<Andphe> el sistema base es bueno tenerlo actaulizado, el problema es el escritorio
<Andphe> un lubuntu 11.04 es una buena opcion
<alexbh> si.. pero es un sempron 2400 con 484 de RAM
<Andphe> por eso, lubuntu
<Andphe> lubutun <> ubuntu
<Andphe> lbuntu *
<Andphe> lubuntu*
<Andphe> :S
<Andphe> http://lubuntu.net/blog/lubuntu-1104-released
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
#ubuntu-co 2011-05-29
<SergioMeneses> m4v: ping
<m4v> SergioMeneses: poing
<SergioMeneses> m4v: por hay lei su email! porq andan buscando operadores en sí?
<m4v> porque nunca hay suficientes ;)
<SergioMeneses> m4v: veo!
#ubuntu-co 2012-05-22
<argoslord> hola
<argoslord> hola
<argoslord> hola
<argoslord> :)
<argoslord> Alguien que hable español ? :/
<ariadnax> holas. necesito que me ayuden de rapidez...un amigo necesita instalar virtualbox en su ubuntu para correr wiondows 7 pero no se como configurarlo y aunque me encanta hacerlo, no tengo tiempo de leer como hacerlo
<SergioMeneses> ariadnax, es mas sencillo que leas como hacerlo que alguien te explique
<SergioMeneses> ahorras mas tiempo
<ariadnax> SergioMeneses, gracias. alguna guia en particular qeu consideres especialmente efectiva?
<SergioMeneses> ariadnax, http://howtokf.blogspot.com/2012/04/virtualbox-instalacion-aplicacion.html
<SergioMeneses> ariadnax, hablamos al rato voy saliendo
<ariadnax> SergioMeneses, gracias!!!
<SergioMeneses> ariadnax, no hay lio
<SergioMeneses> entonces don sergiokof cmo vamos?
#ubuntu-co 2012-05-23
<SergioMeneses> m4v, estas ocupado?
<clisker> Hola
<m4v> SergioMeneses: pong
<SergioMeneses> m4v, me boto la red
<SergioMeneses> m4v, vos pusiste el bot de meeting en ubuntu-ve?
<m4v> SergioMeneses: no, no manejo ese.
<m4v> SergioMeneses: meetingology?
<SergioMeneses> m4v, si ese mismo
<m4v> SergioMeneses: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<m4v> SergioMeneses: AlanBell maneja ese
<SergioMeneses> m4v, si eso vi!... es q ando buscando poner uno en las reuniones de ubuntu-co
<SergioMeneses> para hacerlas mas ordenadas
<SergioMeneses> entonces no se si poner el meetingology o hacer uno basico
<m4v> meetingology es el bot para eso tengo entendido.
<SergioMeneses> esta red me va a matar
<tkw-one_> m4v: ¿are you a gringo cop of net?
<sergiokof> oe sergiokof 
<sergiokof> oe SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, cuenteme
<sergiokof> que mas
<sergiokof> ¬¬
<sergiokof> ya no se puede saludar
<sergiokof> xD
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, bien bien por hay lei lo del debianconf
<sergiokof> minidebconf
<sergiokof> si estamos organizando
<sergiokof> http://wiki.debian.org/DebianColombia/MiniDebconf2012
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, excelente!
<SergioMeneses> yo les apoyo en lo q pueda
<sergiokof> gracias :-)
<sergiokof> vamos a ver que tal sale
<luis_lopez> Hola SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, saludos
<SergioMeneses> como va la causa?
<luis_lopez> SergioMeneses: pregunta rapida, quien puso la pregunta en la pagina FB sobre gwibber?
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, cual pregunta?
<luis_lopez> https://www.facebook.com/UbuntuColombia
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, supongo q la puso jhosman
<SergioMeneses> porq?
<luis_lopez> Esta mal formulada
<luis_lopez> :s
<luis_lopez> hay que tener claridad sobre lo que se considera "estable"
<luis_lopez> la politica en ubuntu, es que se pueden incluir paquetes que no necesariamente se consideran estables para el desarrollador
<luis_lopez> pero desde el punto de vista de soporte si
<luis_lopez> Por ejemplo: hay un comentario de Ubuntu-co que dice: "Les recordamos que la versión 3.3.3 ha sido finalizada y siguieron otras en desarrollo el día 30 de Enero de 2012... aún tienen opción!"
<luis_lopez> pero ese comentario puede confundir a las personas que participan
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, claro!
<SergioMeneses> la verdad no he andado muy al pendiente de ese concurso
<luis_lopez> creo que las preguntas las deberia formular el concilio
<luis_lopez> just my two cents
<luis_lopez> como dicen por aca
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, si claro, pero la verdad ultimamente hemos estado algo dispersos
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, ya le comente al encargo del concurso
<HankScorpio> hola a todos
#ubuntu-co 2012-05-24
<german_> Gracias Sergio por la aprobación de membresía
<SaMe> german_, no de nada
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: estás ?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, no
<viperhoot> hahaha
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, cuenteme q paso?
<viperhoot> ok
<viperhoot> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom_ES/Participar  a qué se refiere con  Interprete? 
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, es un compañero q ayuda a traducir las sesiones en ingles
<viperhoot> ah ok
<viperhoot> voy a ver si me anoto para alguna próxima
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: las fechas de charlas son libres verdad?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, si
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, aunq vamos a incluir un mensaje o bueno un texto que haga alusion que si se quiere usar los canales contacten a ubuntuclassroomes@gmail.com
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> de momento me referencia a mi https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom_ES/Participar
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: claro ;)
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, al fin que paso con lo que estaban armando uds para estas fechas?
<viperhoot> para estas fechas ?
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: no hay ningún evento por el momento creo
<viperhoot> tuvimos uno, pero ya pasó 
<viperhoot> Ojalá se pueda organizar algo en Lima para junio
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, excelente
#ubuntu-co 2012-05-25
<tkw-one_> gueb
<AndresQuintero> Buenos dias
<AndresQuintero> Hay alguien de bogota?
<k-milo> Hola
#ubuntu-co 2012-05-26
<willfrand>  Hola, que tal, alguien puede ayudarme a habilitar  unos controladores?
<willfrand>  Hola, que tal, alguien puede ayudarme a habilitar  unos controladores? Es el controlador de graficos FGLRX propietario de ATI/AMD  ,  y el controlador grafico FGLRX privativo para ATI/AMD
#ubuntu-co 2012-05-27
<tkw-one_Reload> oiga SergioMeneses saque la bola de cristal y digame como va a estar el clima mañana .... jajaja ... como usted es de esas personas que puede predecir el futuro.
#ubuntu-co 2013-05-20
<johntux> buenas alguno que me ayude en java
<johntux> ;) gracias
#ubuntu-co 2013-05-21
<Guest67243> hola... ?? ...
<Guest67243> que significa drwxrwxrwx cuando hago ls -lh en un direcotorio ... :S
#ubuntu-co 2013-05-23
<JairoSerrano> buenas
<sergiomen> Oe din jairo
<cosmoscalibur> buenas noches... de que trata el concilio?
<Fernando_Giraldo> Buenas noches
<BartOC3> Buenas don JairoSerrano 
<sergiomen> Ando desdd el cel... :P
<JairoSerrano> recien llegando, como van?
<sergiomen> Llegando del nuevo trabano
<sergiomen> Trabajo
<BartOC3> La reunion del concilio es por el canal #ubuntu-co-meeting
<cosmoscalibur> y este no es ese canal precisamente?
<Fernando_Giraldo> cosmoscalibur, este canal es #ubuntu-co
<Fernando_Giraldo> entra a #ubuntu-co-meeting 
<sergiomen> Definitivamente jairo sale con unas ideas xd
<Fernando_Giraldo> jeje
<BartOC3> lol
<JairoSerrano> hay otro jairo o soy yo el loco?
<JairoSerrano> xD
<Fernando_Giraldo> alguno sabe como hago en la wiki para que el link se abra en una pesaña nueva?
<sergiomen> Jaja no se puede.. sdria q metir
<sergiomen> Seeia q metiera html
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok
<alexanderv> hello
<sergiomen> Mi red esta hirrible
<jag2kn> si buenas
<JoseGutierrez> Hola a Todos :)
<BartOC3> Hola don JoseGutierrez como ha estado
<JoseGutierrez> bn Bart0C3 con mucho trabajo pero bn que es lo importante y tambien muriendome del frio esta lloviendo ultimamente en cali pero muy feo
<JoseGutierrez> ya extraño el calor que nos caracteriza
<IngForigua> JoseGutierrez: bn o que
<JoseGutierrez> bn mijo
<JoseGutierrez> pero congelado esta cayendo mucha agua por estos lares
<IngForigua> congelado
<IngForigua> oiga este mk
<IngForigua> jajajajajaja
<IngForigua> antes no dice BartOC3 que esta conjelado
<IngForigua> g
<JoseGutierrez> parce los ultimos 20 dias han sido de mucha lluvia por aca.... situacion demasiado aburridora
<IngForigua> jajaja
<IngForigua> por que ud es un caleño aburrido
<IngForigua> jajajajajajajaja
<JoseGutierrez> jajaajaaja sera congelado hp
<IngForigua> gggggggggggggggg
<IngForigua> Fernando_Giraldo: que tal el clima en medallo
<IngForigua> ????
<JoseGutierrez> hp (Hewlett-Packard)
<Fernando_Giraldo> JoseGutierrez, que mas
<Fernando_Giraldo> IngForigua, la misma vaina, lloviendo mucho
<Fernando_Giraldo> hoy todo el dia mero frio
<IngForigua> pero frio?
<IngForigua> jajajaja oigan estos
<JoseGutierrez> bn mijo que mas que tal como va medallo..
<Fernando_Giraldo> bien bien
<Fernando_Giraldo> aunque mucho frio
<Fernando_Giraldo> noa guanta
<IngForigua> oigan estos
<IngForigua> si BartOC3 dice que frio en cartagena
<IngForigua> solo falta que el diga eso
<IngForigua> jejejeje
<IngForigua> ya em dieron ganas de trollear mejor me voy
<IngForigua> chao
<BartOC3> naa ojala
<BartOC3> IngForigua:  
<IngForigua> BartOC3: Fernando_Giraldo JoseGutierrez saludos perros
<IngForigua> jajaja
<JoseGutierrez> ok loro bye
<IngForigua> jajajajajaja
<BartOC3> na no creo q se valla IngForigua 
<BartOC3> xD
<Fernando_Giraldo> IngForigua, la buena
<IngForigua> tengo mucha gripa
<Johana> Benas noches
<IngForigua> Johana: kiubo
<IngForigua> bn o que
<Johana>  bien   bien 
<IngForigua> defendiendo el chuzo del tio mark?
<BartOC3> IngForigua:  en que quedo lo de las jornadas
<Johana> ja ja
<IngForigua> ahhhhh si Fernando_Giraldo al privado
<Fernando_Giraldo> habla
<IngForigua> jajaja el chuzo del tio mark jajajaja
<IngForigua> Not must trolling
<IngForigua> jajaja
<IngForigua> mejor me salgo del irc
<IngForigua> saludos cofundador hollman
<JoseGutierrez> Feliz Noche para todos Bye :)
<Fernando_Giraldo> by Johana 
<Fernando_Giraldo> JoseGutierrez, bye
<Johana> hola
<Fernando_Giraldo> que estes bien
<Fernando_Giraldo> Johana, que pena el mensaje era para JoseGutierrez 
<Fernando_Giraldo> jeje
<Johana> jajaj
<Jlcmux> :p
<Jlcmux> Ya murieron?
<Fernando_Giraldo> llego tarde Jlcmux 
<Jlcmux> A parce
<Fernando_Giraldo> termine la página mejor
<Fernando_Giraldo> jajaja
<Jlcmux> Yo estaba trabjando
<Jlcmux> Bueno jefe ya voy
<Jlcmux> No me haga memorando
<Jlcmux> xD
<Jlcmux> Mandeme las imágenes mas bien ¬¬
<Fernando_Giraldo> jeje
<ryuto> Hola
<lidagar> Hola!!
<lidagar> Necesito ayuda, instale la ultima version de ubuntu y el sonido dejo de funcionar
<elkng> w/c
<luisjaime_> buenas tardes.  Alguien sabe cómo parchear el lyx
#ubuntu-co 2014-05-22
<laramjo> Hola Buenas noches?
<laramjo> hola alguien me podria ayudar
#ubuntu-co 2015-05-18
<Ubuntero|17090> saludos
<Ubuntero|88649> buenas alguien podria resolverme una inquietud?
<Vortexxx> hola
#ubuntu-co 2015-05-19
<sessar> hola
#ubuntu-co 2015-05-20
<Ubuntero> Hola, como andan? alguien experimentado en lubuntu que me pueda ayudar? n.n
#ubuntu-co 2017-05-24
<julio> Hola
<julio> podria alguien ayudarme con remmina?
